# BALLISTICS COEFFECIENT?????



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

AM TRYING TO RUN THE BALLISTICS PROGRAM, BUT FOR THE LIFE OF ME CAN'T THINK OF WHAT BALLISTICS COFFECIENT IS. PLEASE HELP!!!

SHOOTING HORNADY 50 GR VMAX .223.... WHAT????? IS???? IT????

THANKS.......


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

22 Cal. V-MAX item number 22261 
Diameter Weight *Ballistics Coefficient *Sectional Density 
.224" 50 gr. * 0.242* 0.142


----------

